

Stuyvesant Students Describe the How and the Why of Cheating - ilamont
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/26/education/stuyvesant-high-school-students-describe-rationale-for-cheating.html?hp

======
michael_miller
I found one comment on NYT particularly interesting:

> There is a simple solution to this problem. You cheat, you get expelled. It
> doesn't matter how serious the cheating is, you get expelled. As long as
> schools, school administrators and parents condone cheating through
> insignificant punishments, it will continue.

I think this policy, while nice in theory, would fall flat in practice. If a
teacher catches a student cheating, they would be highly dissuaded from
reporting it or punishing the student. Imagine if the accepted Ivy League
student represented in the article was caught by the teacher with this policy
in place. The teacher would know that the student would almost certainly be
barred from the Ivy League school, and have his/her academic career severely
tarnished. What kind of teacher would take this action? It might be the 'right
thing' to do, but it's also pretty heartless, and would no doubt only
strengthen the "fight the system" mentality the students already have.

